# RBS Bailout



## DELLBOY 08 (14 Oct 2008)

Now that the British Government own 63% of RBS is it correct to say that there is no possibility of Ulster Bank & First Active falling


----------



## colmf (14 Oct 2008)

Well the UK government own them and the Irish government have guranteed them so if they fail we're all fecked.


----------



## smiley (15 Oct 2008)

lol...i agree with colmf!!

lets get back to reality here...the world is not doomed.

and we are not going back to the days of the potato famine either!


----------

